# SCHEDULE for 18' SUMMER SHOWCASE, PLAYOFFS AND CHAMPIONSHIP...



## younothat (Mar 8, 2018)

SOCAL SPORTS COMPLEX TO HOST 2018 SUMMER SHOWCASE AND PLAYOFFS FROM JUNE 18-30; ADVANCING TEAMS WILL STAY IN OCEANSIDE FOR NEW QUARTERFINAL KNOCKOUT ROUND FORMAT; CHAMPIONSHIPS SET FOR JULY 8-11 IN KANSAS CITY, MO., WHERE FIRST EVER GIRLS' ACADEMY CHAMPIONS WILL BE CROWNED AT SWOPE SOCCER VILLAGE

CHICAGO (March 7, 2018) - The dates for the 2018 U.S. Soccer Development Academy Summer Showcase, Playoffs, Quarterfinals and Championships are set. The premier events concluding the 2017-18 season will, for the first time, see both Boys' and Girls' Academy Champions crowned.

From June 18-30, SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, Calif. will play host to the largest event in the history of the Development Academy, following July's announcement of a long-term partnership between U.S. Soccer and Surf Cup Sports, the San Diego Tourism Authority, the San Diego Sports Alliance and the City of San Diego. The Complex will feature the Boys' Summer Showcase (U-15, U-16/17), Playoffs (U-16/17, U-18/19) and Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds (U-16/17, U-18/19), as well as the Girls' Summer Showcase (U-14, U-15, U-16/17), Playoffs (U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19), Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds (U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19) and National Championships (U-18/19).

After the Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds, Swope Soccer Village, home of the USL's Swope Park Rangers and all Sporting Kansas City Academy teams, will host the 2018 Academy Championships from July 8-11. Boys' Semifinals and Finals (U-16/17, U-18/19) will be held on July 8th and 10th, respectively, while the Girls' Semifinals and Finals (U-15, U-16/17) will take place July 9th and 11th.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180307-news-schedule-set-2018-summer-showcase-playoffs-championship


----------



## Runuts (Mar 8, 2018)

younothat said:


> SOCAL SPORTS COMPLEX TO HOST 2018 SUMMER SHOWCASE AND PLAYOFFS FROM JUNE 18-30; ADVANCING TEAMS WILL STAY IN OCEANSIDE FOR NEW QUARTERFINAL KNOCKOUT ROUND FORMAT; CHAMPIONSHIPS SET FOR JULY 8-11 IN KANSAS CITY, MO., WHERE FIRST EVER GIRLS' ACADEMY CHAMPIONS WILL BE CROWNED AT SWOPE SOCCER VILLAGE
> 
> CHICAGO (March 7, 2018) - The dates for the 2018 U.S. Soccer Development Academy Summer Showcase, Playoffs, Quarterfinals and Championships are set. The premier events concluding the 2017-18 season will, for the first time, see both Boys' and Girls' Academy Champions crowned.
> 
> ...


Big F-ing deal, no playoff for the B-U15


----------



## younothat (Mar 8, 2018)

Runuts said:


> Big F-ing deal, no playoff for the B-U15


Does seem like a odd choice seeing how the girls have playoffs at U15 and this is kind of that last hooray for the those calendar year teams with the combined age groups (U16/17)  next season in DA.


----------



## Runuts (Mar 8, 2018)

younothat said:


> Does seem like a odd choice seeing how the girls have playoffs at U15 and this is kind of that last hooray for the those calendar year teams with the combined age groups (U16/17)  next season in DA.


Unless you are in the top 5 in your group its not worth going to. You will be matched with nothing but crappy ass teams. Waste of time and money. I guarantee no US Soccer Scouts or college coaches will be  your game. Big dud.


----------

